# 5DSR Focus issues



## falcnr (May 5, 2016)

My apologies if I did not go back far enough to see any previous discussion but has any forum members had issues with the 5DSR regarding focus issues. I've experiences an ongoing frustration with this body used on my Canon 600 and 800mm as I use it for wildlife "stills", (i'm use 1DX for action on 400mm f2,8 IS MKII). The 5DSR seems a very hit and miss affair but when you really magnify the images down, some are so sharp you could cut yourself and others are as if looking through a coke bottle or putting vaseline on the objective lens. I can put the focus point bang on the animals eye and yet at 1/4000th sec and f6.3 and resting on window or monopod ...yet they're soft. I took it to CPS in Dubai and they say they adjusted the camera but its made no difference. I tried the camera settings to adjust for the particular lens used but no appreciable difference. I've tried a little experimenting with adjusting front or back focussing but nothing scientific. Its just frustrating having to take more than you need pictures on the hope that one is a keeper. 

I just wonder if because of the high pixels, that it shows what ever imperfections in my settings or shooting style. I don't get any issues with my 1DX on same lens's so it has to be the 5Dsr body. Anyone care to comment or share experiences ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Eldar (May 5, 2016)

I had a number of similar experiences, but never concluded if it was the camera´s or my fault. CPS looked it over and did a focus adjustment to it, apparently a mechanical operation. Since then I cannot say that I have seen it again.


----------



## falcnr (May 5, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I had a number of similar experiences, but never concluded if it was the camera´s or my fault. CPS looked it over and did a focus adjustment to it, apparently a mechanical operation. Since then I cannot say that I have seen it again.




Hmmm thanks Eldar ...and this is kind of how my scenario played out and where I'm at (not knowing) ...except it still persists. I've questioned if its me repetitively except my 1DX doesn't have this issue on same lens's but that doesn't mean its not me ...just that the 5DSR might be considerably more sensitive to shooting form due to such high resolution ????


----------



## Mikehit (May 5, 2016)

when you say they are soft, is that viewed at 100% or when viewed at the same image size as the 1Dx image?
What are the AF parameters (single point vs expanded vs zone; AI Servo vs single shot etc)? 
Have you tried a less rigorous subject such as fencing or a wall on single-point to see if that is consistent?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 5, 2016)

Reviewers have warned that you will not get pixel sharp images without extreme care, that comes with the high mp count, just a tiny amount of movement or vibration will cause some resolution loss when viewing one to one.

DPR has a very stable and heavy setup they use to test cameras, but for the new generation of high MP bodies, they had to learn new techniques.

The good news is that your images will almost always have more resolution than the 22 mp bodies, but you need extra care and then some to get pixel sharp images with the 50 mp sensor.


----------



## Mikehit (May 5, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Reviewers have warned that you will not get pixel sharp images without extreme care, that comes with the high mp count, just a tiny amount of movement or vibration will cause some resolution loss when viewing one to one.
> 
> The good news is that your images will almost always have more resolution than the 22 mp bodies, but you need extra care and then some to get pixel sharp images with the 50 mp sensor.



I agree when viewing one-to-one (100%)
Poor technique limits the opportunities to take advantage of the extra MP as opposed to making it harder to get images as sharp as you do with lower MP models. I think we are on the same page with that, but in these discussions it never harms to make sure. 


But besides all that, from the OP I think that falcnr issue seems to be inconsistency rather than non-sharp images as such.


----------



## Zeidora (May 5, 2016)

In the soft images, is any portion of the image tack sharp, i.e. in front or back from the intended focal plane? If yes, you have a focus issue, is no, you have a camera shake problem. I suspect it is the latter. 600/800 is an extreme focal length, and anything short of locked tripod, mirror lock-up/live view, cable release will not guarantee success on a 5DsR. For those FL, even on "normal" bodies, the 1/focal length for hand held does not really apply anymore. You want to go quite a bit shorter. You may gain ~1 f-stop with monopod, but pressing shutter with finger is not a good idea.


----------



## pardus (May 5, 2016)

How are you focusing? I find that in live view, tethered to my iMac, I have different results than in viewfinder and using focus confirmation beep. I will manually focus or AF in live view at 16X on my 27" iMac and look perfect. snap the shot and it isn't as sharp as it should be. If I keep focus the same (in manual) and turn off live view and use the view finder there is no focus confirmation beep when half press the shutter. I need to manually focus adjust a little more to what looks good and then get the confirmation beep. Viewfinder focus results are always better regardless of Af or manual for me. When talking with a Canon rep, he said that the camera uses a separate sensor for focusing but I haven't found much info about that online. is that true?


----------



## takesome1 (May 5, 2016)

falcnr said:


> I took it to CPS in Dubai and they say they adjusted the camera but its made no difference.



If you didn't, you should have taken both lenses and the camera and had them adjust it.

My experience with the 5Ds R is that it is very accurate and precise and if I were you I would want it to be as well.


----------



## bholliman (May 7, 2016)

takesome1 said:


> My experience with the 5Ds R is that it is very accurate and precise and if I were you I would want it to be as well.



My 5DsR has excellent AF. I almost always use a fast shutter speed hand held, at least 2x focal length or faster if light allows.


----------

